# Doggy hair gel?



## Maisy'sMom (Apr 21, 2015)

Does anyone know of dog hair gel? Maisy hair above her nose sticks up by her eyes all the time and it doesn't seem to matter how short or long it is. I thought about using human hair gel but I'm not sure if that's safe to use so close to her eyes. Or what happens if she licks it...because she licks everything. All the time.

Or, if human hair gel is safe, that would be nice too!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Lori! Henry's hair around his nose puffs up too - it is always in his eyes, no matter how short I cut it.
I have been using Picture Perfect to help hold it down. It does help hold the fur in place, and I sometimes wet it down again between baths.
I am not sure if hair gel for people is safe, and like you I worried about using anything near the eyes.
Here is the link in case you want to consider giving it a try:
PICTURE PERFECT Styling + Conditioning Paste from SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products


----------

